# Love My 70D



## PhotosInParadise (Apr 9, 2016)

The 70D gets a bad wrap in posts sometimes for a focusing or bounce flash issue. Now maybe that was when it was first released and Canon later quietly corrected it. Or maybe I have just been lucky. Actually I had read so much about those 2 issues, the first few photos I made I thought the focus was off. Silly me, it was the new 70-200 f/2.8 lens and I was not used to bokeh!
Anyway, just wanted to say how pleased I am with the 70D, since typically people tend to report only the issues.
Here is a photo using an external flash, 430 EX III RT bouncing the flash off the 8' ceiling. Definitely not underexposed and this little black dog is hard to shoot. Shot in Raw, with my 24-70 f/4. I'm still a newbie so got a long way to go before I am 'technically and artistically' good, but I'm learning and enjoying.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice shot PiP!  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotosInParadise (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks very much!


----------



## goodguy (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice work 
BTW the new 80D is getting very good reviews.


----------

